#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> nhandler: ouch, totally forgot!
<nigelb> dholbach: whose turn today for cleensweep stats? mine?
<dholbach> I think so
<nigelb> oops, on it!
<nigelb> dholbach: can we also rotate the team reports duty?
<dholbach> nigelb: I'd say whoever wants to add something should add it
<nigelb> we missed out this month  because I totaly could not find the time to do it :(
<dholbach> yeah, I know
<dholbach> same here
<nigelb> I'll get the format and how-to ready so others can do it :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-06
<duanedesign> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nigelb: what is "telling bug squad about us and what needs to be done in case of patche"?
<dholbach> it's still TODO
<dholbach> persia: does "Emmet to clarify buckets and TODO lists!" look like it still needs doing?
<persia> I haven't done it yet.
<dholbach> persia: yeah, I was just wondering how much or what needs changing in the docs
<dholbach> nigelb: I'll do "Nigel to document "black listing process""
<dholbach> nigelb: it should be really quick
<persia> I've been working on an essay taking about the use of the metaphor of sorting into buckets as a way to explain the patch process.  I have no idea why I'm doing it though (and I'm not really sure it's useful)
<dholbach> persia: do you think it makes sense to add a list of the the different buckets (and links to them) to the review guide to help "visualise it"?
<dholbach> it might be a good start already
<persia> Um, what do you mean by that?  I don't understand at all.
<dholbach> like to the existing documentation you add a list of the different buckets we have in the process, briefly describe what their function is and give links to the bugs that are in those buckets
<dholbach> (if a fully-blown essay is too much)
<persia> I think I don't understand the action item then.  What was the point again?
<dholbach> we have a process that requires people to put various bugs and patches into various buckets as part of it
<dholbach> the work item seems to say that these buckets need clarification
<dholbach> as do the "TODO lists" that people can work on
<dholbach> (like grab a bug that was rejected upstream and improve it… or something)
<persia> Ah, so the point is to list them, rather than define "bucket"?  Ah.  Right.  I'll take a look in that new light tomorrow, and update things.
<dholbach> persia: that's just how I interpreted it
<dholbach> if I don't make sense, blame the dentist - maybe the anaesthesia were too strong ;-)
<persia> I was surprised to discover the action item when I did, so any interpretation is welcome :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ExcludingPackages - I linked to that page in various places
<nigelb> dholbach: awesome
<nigelb> persia: I remember what it was about
<persia> nigelb: Please tell me :)
<nigelb> when you mentioned that patches are sorted into buckets somone suggets, "emmet can you take can action item to clarify this"
<persia> That was my vague memory, hence the essay.
<persia> But if it ought be something different, that works too.
<nigelb> which means, I think it can be marked as done because review guide pretty much explains how it works, I'm not sure if we need an essay for functional purposes
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nigelb: what do we do about "[nigelbabu] telling bug squad about us and what needs to be done in case of patches: TODO"?
<dholbach> I asked a couple of times already, but I don't remember what it was about
<nigelb> dholbach: tell in bugsquad meeting about it and ask that bug squad docs be updated
<dholbach> nigelb: ok
<dholbach> maybe it'd make sense to mail it there and get it out of the way :-P
<nigelb> dholbach: or ask vish to do it :D
<nigelb> dholbach: I'll talk to bugsquad folks today
<dholbach> super
<nigelb> and we can catch pedro to have a bug day for patches
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> definitely
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-10
<daker> nigelb, vish ping
